# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Flathead Lake, Montana is one of the cleanest in the populated world for its size and

## Sagan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flathead_Lake 

Flathead Lake (Salish: člq̓etkʷ ) is the  largest natural freshwater lake west of the Mississippi River in the  contiguous United States, taking Red Lake (Minnesota) and Lake of the  Woods to be north of the Mississippi River, rather than west of the  river. With a surface area of between 191.5 sq mi (496 km2) and 197 sq  mi (510 km2), Flathead Lake is slightly larger than Lake Tahoe. The lake  is a remnant of the ancient, massive glacial dammed lake, Lake Missoula  of the era of the last interglacial. Flathead Lake is 27.3 mi (43.9 km)  long and up to 15.5 mi (24.9 km) wide. Flathead lake has a maximum  depth of 370.7 ft (113.0 m), and an average of 164.7 ft (50.2 m). This  makes Flathead lake deeper than the average depths of the Yellow Sea or  the Persian Gulf. Polson Bay, at the lake's outlet was raised 10 ft (3.0  m) by Kerr Dam. It is one of the cleanest in the populated world for  its size and type.



pic from this twitter post:  https://twitter.com/BetterUpdates/st...23645454577664

----------


## SmileyFace

Omg... that looks AMAZING.

----------

